# Good hacksaw blades



## ccross (Jun 19, 2010)

I bought some Buck Bros. hacksaw blades from HD the other day, I think they were the 24 tooth blade. Anyways I was sawing on a metric screw and all my teeth on the blade filed down to nothing after a few strokes. Needless to say this company put a bad taste in my mouth for their quality of blades. What are some good hacksaw blades to use and where can I buy them?


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 19, 2010)

ccross said:


> I bought some Buck Bros. hacksaw blades from HD the other day, I think they were the 24 tooth blade. Anyways I was sawing on a metric screw and all my teeth on the blade filed down to nothing after a few strokes. Needless to say this company put a bad taste in my mouth for their quality of blades. What are some good hacksaw blades to use and where can I buy them?


 
How thick was the bolt????

I personally would use a 14-18 on a hack saw.   It may not have been the blade that was your problem.


----------



## ccross (Jun 19, 2010)

It was a m6x??? solid black bought from Ace. I dont know anything really about what kind of metal it was.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 19, 2010)

ccross said:


> It was a m6x??? solid black bought from Ace. I dont know anything really about what kind of metal it was.


 

That definatly needed a lower tooth count. That is why the teeth were gone. I would use a 14 for that.  

The only reason why I am doing this is because I buy buck brothers stuff at HD all the time with great results.  I learned the hard way when I got into fabrication.  I chewed up saw blades in my band saw and in hack saws before researching what teeth count etc means.


----------



## ccross (Jun 19, 2010)

Cool thanks. Does anyone know where I can get those metal bands that they use for securing lumber. A used one will do, for it doesnt have to be any one certain length. I called homedepot, lowes, etc... and they all switched to plastic. Any advice?


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2010)

ccross said:


> Cool thanks. Does anyone know where I can get those metal bands that they use for securing lumber. A used one will do, for it doesnt have to be any one certain length. I called homedepot, lowes, etc... and they all switched to plastic. Any advice?



You might find what you need from a real lumber yard, if you are lucky enough to have them in your area.


----------



## ccross (Jun 19, 2010)

A loto have converted over to the plastic bands. I might've found one, but they said I'd have to stop by to check it out.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 19, 2010)

When I worked for HD they were sponcering a nation wide effort to promote the composite/plastic banding for safety.  It is just as strong but doesn't burst apart like a metal band will. The plastic snaps and then looses all energy.

As far as true metal bands, an old school lumber yard is the best route.


----------



## Geohunter (Jun 22, 2010)

there is more of that stuff around me then you could ever use. if you still need some drop me a note I'll send you some......


----------



## Geohunter (Jun 22, 2010)

oh btw for good hacksaw blades go to plumbing supply and get lennox blades they will cut through anything and last


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 26, 2010)

Geohunter said:


> oh btw for good hacksaw blades go to plumbing supply and *get lennox blades* they will cut through anything and last


 
This is very good advice.  And a mental note, milwalkee blades and Lennox blades come from the same plant.


----------



## ToolmanTom (Dec 17, 2011)

+1 on the Lennox brand blades.  They are very good.


----------

